# Ezarc.msi



## robbet10 (Sep 13, 2006)

I am haveing a pop up that is frequently there that is HP achieve. it says: This feature you are trying to use is on a network resource that is unavailable. click ok to try again or enter an alternate path to a folder containing the installation package "EZARC.MSI' in the box below. in the box is c:hp\tmp\src\

Could you tell me how to get rid of it. 
Thanks,


----------



## Birdlegs (Oct 3, 2006)

robbet10 said:


> I am haveing a pop up that is frequently there that is HP achieve. it says: This feature you are trying to use is on a network resource that is unavailable. click ok to try again or enter an alternate path to a folder containing the installation package "EZARC.MSI' in the box below. in the box is c:hp\tmp\src\
> 
> Could you tell me how to get rid of it.
> Thanks,


I am having the same problem. If you find out how to stop this please let me know. It started out of the blue.


----------



## sultan_emerr (Mar 18, 2005)

If you don't get any other suggestions, you might try running the free trial of SpySweeper, and removing all backweb entries,

If that doesn't work, you might try reinstalling your HP printer software from the disk.

If that doesn't work, ..........................................


----------



## Gene1234 (Nov 7, 2006)

For those with HP Media Center Computers having the EZARC.msi message. Here is the resolve, straight from HP Tech Support. 

Sometimes, during load, Roxia Digital Media Archive doesn't load correctly, or becomes corrupt. This is where you are getting the EZARC.msi request from. If you follow these steps, you shoud resolve the problem. 

start > all programs > HP Application Recovery 

When the Application Recovery console comes up, Choose Application Installation then click NEXT.

When the list comes up, highlight Roxio DigitalMedia Archive by clicking on it, then click the "Install" button. 

It will re-install Digital Media Archive, and fix your EZARC.msi search issue. 

Hope this helps. 

Note: I am not a tech representative. Just aonther user. All advice given is given with no guarantee. Use it at your own risk. (sorry, got to cover my rear)


----------



## Gene1234 (Nov 7, 2006)

Correction on location: 

start > all programs > Help & Tools > HP Application Recovery


----------



## bamabob (Dec 23, 2006)

I tried re-installing, but the problem persisted. I removed the program:

Start / control panel / add or remove programs / hp digital mediacenter archive

Of course if you use this, its gone. I checked Google and it seems to be a DVD/photo archive freebie. I'm not aware of anything that uses it so I removed it and so far no more pop-ups.

http://www.roxio.com/enu/solutions/roxiolabs/products/data/dma.html


----------



## meredith219121 (Jan 1, 2007)

Awesome. It work.


----------



## dejota712 (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm having the same exact problem!!!!! I tried to Remove the problem, but there isnt even an option for me to delete the HP Digital Mediacenter Archive.... its just sitting there, and i cant do anything with it... i tried numerous times to reinstall the Roxio DigitalMedia Archive, and nothing happened at all... my mother thinks this is a virus, so i need to get rid of it soon so she can stop screaming at me!!! help!!


----------



## meredith219121 (Jan 1, 2007)

I was wrong, it only worked for as while. Unfortunately I deleted the program. I guess I did not need it after all. Everything I need works. I don't think it's a virus. 
Just hit delete and don't tell Mom. Just kidding, that's what I did so I would not go crazy. Good luck


----------



## dejota712 (Jun 4, 2007)

i went to settings>control panel>add or remove programs, and i saw the digital archive thing... however, there was no option for me to delete it after it has been highlighted... i looked at many other programs, and they were not marked to be deleted....


----------



## netscaper (Jul 17, 2007)

robbet10 said:


> I am haveing a pop up that is frequently there that is HP achieve. it says: This feature you are trying to use is on a network resource that is unavailable. click ok to try again or enter an alternate path to a folder containing the installation package "EZARC.MSI' in the box below. in the box is c:hp\tmp\src\
> 
> Could you tell me how to get rid of it.
> Thanks,


DO THIS !
Use "reg cleaner" to get rid of "backweb" from the registry.
Then, click start, then search, and type in "backweb" and delete what ever is left.
I did that and no more pop ups.


----------



## bbarlow (Dec 28, 2007)

this worked for me the first time and never poped up again, Thanks EMBALMER

1ress Start
2:Select Run
3:Type in msconfig
4ress ok
5:Select start up tab
6eselect DMA Schedueler
7: Apply
8: Restart Computet

It's gone


----------



## want2Csomeaction (Jan 6, 2008)

Gene1234 said:


> Correction on location:
> 
> start > all programs > Help & Tools > HP Application Recovery


I clicked on start and all programs,but I don't have the Help & Tools,or the HP Application Recovery options.


----------



## want2Csomeaction (Jan 6, 2008)

bbarlow said:


> this worked for me the first time and never poped up again, Thanks EMBALMER
> 
> 1ress Start
> 2:Select Run
> ...


I tried this,it didn't work.


----------



## want2Csomeaction (Jan 6, 2008)

That pop up mentioned on here by my fellow members,has been bugging me all day.
It's downright ANNOYING!! I saw it for the first time just recently,but it didn't come up
to the extent that it did today.

I went to my control panel,clicked on add or remove programs,and HP Digital Media Archive IS there.I tried to remove it,but couldn't,because it said that another installation is in progress.I have no idea what installation they're talking about.

My hands are tied here,guys.


----------



## zmaster37 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey Everyone,

I've been frustrated with this DigitalMedia Archive issue for a number of days and I believe I can give you guys the solution based on my remedy. It's tied to the Sonic DVD software program and if you go to their support area, there's a Sonic Update manager that I downloaded and applied and that nasty bug went away. I'm not sure it has anything to do with a bug from a JPG like they mention for one of the problems, but I do know that my popup is gone. Hurray. I hope this works for those with the same problem

Zmaster37


----------



## want2Csomeaction (Jan 6, 2008)

I haven't been bothered by this pop up since the day I posted my complaint on here.

I haven't made any more attempts to get rid of it.I hope it moseyed out on its own.


----------



## massmick (Mar 17, 2008)

I started recieving this message also...it occured, for me, whilst I was downloading updates to my Nero 7 software...and it does have some Sonic roots. I have an email open with Nero support and will pass on any useful info.


----------



## RoseTech (May 14, 2008)

I encountered this when I upgraded my hard drive and almost all the windows installer packages went missing.

What is happening is that the program is corrupt, or uninstalled incompletely. Windows is being told that the application exists and its windows installer package is present. However, when there are problems in uninstallation or any other factor regardless of intentional uninstallation, Windows' reference to the installer package (that no longer exists) may remain.

The key is to delete this reference so Windows acknowledges that it does not exist.

Application Recovery tools that HP provided usually work in reinstallation and repair. But, chances are, if you are having this problem, the Application Recovery tools won't well either. If you attempt to uninstall it, but then the installer fails, delete its reference with the Windows Installer Cleanup Utility. This will not erase the files from the computer (the installer package knows where all the files are to be deleted; this is why it needs that the installer package), but will disregard it as an installed program, and will also remove it from the "Add/Remove Programs" Control Panel component.

To do this, simply download and install the Windows Installer Cleanup Utility from the Microsoft site:
Direct to Download or View Support Page
Once installed, run it from the Start menu. Select "HP Digital Media Center Archive", and click "Remove".


----------

